# Bindings for GNU Carbon Credit



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Get cartel or malavita, end of story.

Edit - Genesis also but only 2015 because of the autocant footbed.


----------



## Mammoth Lifty (Aug 2, 2014)

I've had 4 friends with 2014 cartels and they all broke (mainly the Highbacks forward lean tool) Mind you we work at a resort and our boards are our main transportation for 200+ days. I Just bought new Malavitas and haven't ridden them yet. I've ridden a pair of 2010 forum shakas for the last 4 years and put over 300 days on them and they're still holding up. If you can find a pair of shakas or republics (considering forum disbanded) they're definitely worth the search and you can usually get them heavily discounted.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

I run union forces on my carbon credit. I couldn't be happier with the set up... It's very a responsive setup yet forgives enough to keep boarding fun. My only gripe is the coreshot I put in it last year but that's my own damn fault. (Fucking rocks)


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Union mc metafuse


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

Mammoth Lifty said:


> I've had 4 friends with 2014 cartels and they all broke (mainly the Highbacks forward lean tool)


i know a guy that had the same problem. thats the only thing that deters me. and also the malavitas have a metal pin thing that goes through the toe ladder to keep it on the baseplate so if u break the ladder, you cant take it off :shrug:

i ride union forces and after 3 seasons im still on original hardware apart from a friend breaking my toe ladder. easily replaced though. highly recommend union forces


----------



## Mammoth Lifty (Aug 2, 2014)

Steezus Christ said:


> i know a guy that had the same problem. thats the only thing that deters me. and also the malavitas have a metal pin thing that goes through the toe ladder to keep it on the baseplate so if u break the ladder, you cant take it off :shrug:


 Yeah I didn't notice the pin until I started mounting them. I'm not sweating it to bad though since I got them brand new for $60. I'm definitely going to be looking into union's for next season


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

OP, the 390 Boss would suit your CC just fine.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Steezus Christ said:


> i know a guy that had the same problem. thats the only thing that deters me. and also the malavitas have a metal pin thing that goes through the toe ladder to keep it on the baseplate so if u break the ladder, you cant take it off :shrug:


Have you spoken to Burton about it? I doubt that they can't replace a part in their bindings


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

Supra said:


> Have you spoken to Burton about it? I doubt that they can't replace a part in their bindings


not my bindings. ive worked in a service shop right on the slopes for 3 seasons now so i see my fair share of broken parts and do what i can to fix them. it also gives me a good indication of the bindings that last and the ones that dont.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

"Just bought my first board"......

And dudes have forgotten noob-hood. Lol.

Get something soft but responsive that will let you bend your knees as much as possible and let you experience riding with your feet. A stiff binding (Malavita for a noob) will have you standing up too straight and riding with too much rotary in your upper body. The Genesis is expensive but it's a super forgiving and flexible binding that will help you progress at this stage. It would be a really good match for your carbon credit. And spend as much on lessons as you have on gear.

Rip it!


----------

